# determination of neutral axis for concrete shear wall



## OR-EIT (Sep 30, 2009)

I have looked everywhere for an example of the strain compatibility analysis that is used to determine the neutral axis of a concrete shear wall that corresponds to the maximum axial load and corresponding nominal moment strength for comparison with the value of c that is given by ACI equation (21-8).

Is there anyone out there who could point me in the right direction? Every example that I have followed neglects this calculation and just sites the value that was obtained from the strain compatibility analysis, without showing the actual analysis. Ugh.


----------



## MOOK (Oct 1, 2009)

OR-EIT said:


> I have looked everywhere for an example of the strain compatibility analysis that is used to determine the neutral axis of a concrete shear wall that corresponds to the maximum axial load and corresponding nominal moment strength for comparison with the value of c that is given by ACI equation (21-8).Is there anyone out there who could point me in the right direction? Every example that I have followed neglects this calculation and just sites the value that was obtained from the strain compatibility analysis, without showing the actual analysis. Ugh.


Equation (21-8) is not used to calculate "C", It is used to check if the special boundary elements need to be reinforced or not.


----------



## MOOK (Oct 1, 2009)

MOOK said:


> Equation (21-8) is not used to calculate "C", It is used to check if the special boundary elements need to be reinforced or not.
> 
> I mean to know if you need special boundary elements or not.


----------



## Casey (Oct 2, 2009)

Check out the SEOC Seismic Design Manual Vol III...

They present three different methods there. Look at their hand calc.


----------

